# PowerBook G3, batterie ?



## Ulyxes (6 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai constaté un phénomène curieux :

- subitement, mon PowerBook G3 (nouvelle gamme) n'a démarré et n'a plus booté et tourné que si l'alimentation secteur est branchée (si je la débranche il s'arrète aussitôt) ; il avait perdu la date.

- pourtant les indicateurs batterie indiquaient tous : "pleine charge"

- je l'ai refermé sans l'arrêter et le voyant vert de veille clignotait ; 2 jours après cela j'ai constaté que l'indicateur de charge n'était plus qu'au quart

- si je presse sur le bouton de la batterie, les 4 voyants verts s'allument

Est-ce la batterie ?

- j'ai constaté en même temps que "le modem interne ne répondait pas", même après l'avoir branché sur le câble de mon téléphone fixe (donc ce n'est ne la prise, ni le câble qui sont en cause).

Est-ce lié ?

Je ne voudrais pas changer de batterie pour rien :-(

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée ?

Merci d'avance.
Ulyxes.


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Juillet 2005)

msuis trompé de forum :-(  déplacez-le vers les portables, merci


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2005)

Il y a une nouvelle gamme de PowerBook G3 ? Où ça ? Où ça ?  
Bon, as tu fait un reset de la machine ? (petit bouton indiqué d'un triangle coté connectique)


----------



## chagregel (7 Juillet 2005)

C'est un G3 ou un nouveau Powerbook G4 ?


----------



## Ulyxes (7 Juillet 2005)

> Il y a une nouvelle gamme de PowerBook G3 ? Où ça ? Où ça ?

Je n'aurais pas du écrire "nouvelle"  ; en fait d'après ce qui m'a été dit, il y a eu 2 générations de PowerBook G3, une 1ère et une seconde. Le mien est de la seconde : 300 MHz , 8 Go, 14.1 TFP 

Mais rien n'est indiqué dans ou sur le mac lui-même.

>Bon, as tu fait un reset de la machine ? (petit bouton indiqué d'un 
>triangle coté connectique)

Sur mon modèle pas de tel bouton mais une étiquette indiquant qu'il faut faire Shift - fn - ctrl (ces 3, groupés en bas à gauche du clavier) + bouton de redémarage en haut à droite.

Je l'ai fait:  il ne  se passe rien (pas de bruit, pas de boot), j'ai attendu un peu puis booté normalement.

J'ai oté la batterie : ses 4 voyants s'allument lors du test.

Son compartiement ne chauffe pas:  bon signe ou mauvais signe.

>C'est un G3 ou un nouveau Powerbook G4 ?

C'est bien un G3, noir ; ce fut le modèle le plus répandu à l'époque.

A+
Philippe

P.S. :  mon fournisseur m'a assuré qu'il n'y avait pas de pile, or ma doc mentionne une pile :-(


----------



## drs (7 Juillet 2005)

salut

je ne suis pas sur de la présence d'une pile. Par contre ce que tu peux essayer, c'est de maintenir le bouton d'alim pendant 30sec, ou alors de faire la sequence de touche notée au dos durant le meme temps.

Mais si le pwb ne detecte plus la batterie, ca sent pas tres bon...

Alex


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2005)

Il y a eut près de 4 générations de PowerBook G3...
Pour connaitre le modèle exact, regarde sur l'étiquette au dos, tu dois trouver un _family number_ du type : Mxxxx (x=chiffre)


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2005)

300 Mhz c'est un PowerBook G3 Wallsteet


----------



## Ulyxes (8 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eut près de 4 générations de PowerBook G3...
> Pour connaitre le modèle exact, regarde sur l'étiquette au dos, tu dois trouver un _family number_ du type : Mxxxx (x=chiffre)



Voilà :  Family Number :   M4753

Merci de l'indication.
A+


----------



## Ulyxes (8 Juillet 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> je ne suis pas sur de la présence d'une pile. Par contre ce que tu peux essayer, c'est de maintenir le bouton d'alim pendant 30sec, ou alors de faire la sequence de touche notée au dos durant le meme temps.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes suggestions 

Je viens de faire ces essais, alim débranchée, puis rebranchée : aucun effet.

Le voignant vert clignote : il doit bien être alimenté par quelque chose, s'il n'y pas de pile, c'est par ce qui reste dans la batterie.

Le Mac reconnait la batterie apparemment : la pile bâton en haut à droite de l'écran est présente (avec une charge qui diminue de jour en jour ...

L'indicateur de la barre de menu vient lui de passer complétement à zéro.

A+


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 300 Mhz c'est un PowerBook G3 Wallsteet


D'après MacTracker, les PowerBook M4753 sont des "*PDQ*", soit des WallStreet mais en seconde révision. (+ de HD et Cache L2 en 1:1 au lieu de 1:2).


----------



## zaybacker (15 Juillet 2005)

Il y a forcement une pile sinon l'heure serai perdu à chaque fois qu'on enleve la batterie! Tu as regarder dans "a propos de ce mac" si la baterie est bien detecter? ou dans "le gestionnaire de periphériques" (je sais pas comment ca s'apelle dans mac os 9)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Il y a forcement une pile sinon l'heure serai perdu à chaque fois qu'on enleve la batterie! Tu as regarder dans "a propos de ce mac" si la baterie est bien detecter? ou dans "le gestionnaire de periphériques" (je sais pas comment ca s'apelle dans mac os 9)



Ça s'appelle "informations système", et non, il n'y a pas de pile, et l'heure est perdue si on enlève la batterie, sauf si le secteur est branché. 

Pour le problème principal de ce fil, ce n'est pas la batterie qui est en cause, mais le connecteur d'alimentation, qui comporte un micro contact, qui parfois ne fonctionne plus ou mal, ce qui déconnecte la batterie. Sur le mien, ça le fait parfois, je rebranche l'alim secteur, et je "titille" un peu (doucement) le jack, et pour l'instant, ça revient. C'est une des fragilités connue de ces modèles. Par ailleurs, à la maison, lorsque je veux décharger la batterie (une fois par mois environ, ça améliore sa durée de vie), je débranche le cable secteur du bloc d'alim, et je ne touche pas au jack sur le powerbook. ça évite de le détériorer encore plus.

Pour Mackie, 300 Mhz, 266 Mhz et 233 Mhz avec cache niveau 2, ce ne sont pas des "WallStreet", mais des "PDQ" (G3 serie rev 2). Les "WallStreet", c'était 233 sans cache L2, 250 et 292 Mhz.


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Mackie, 300 Mhz, 266 Mhz et 233 Mhz avec cache niveau 2, ce ne sont pas des "WallStreet", mais des "PDQ" (G3 serie rev 2). Les "WallStreet", c'était 233 sans cache L2, 250 et 292 Mhz.




ils sont toujours référencer wallstreet chez Apple


----------



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2008)

('tin, je fais remonter du vieux, là vive les recherches !)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> non, il n'y a pas de pile, et l'heure est perdue si on enlève la batterie, sauf si le secteur est branché.


S'cuze-moi, patron  mais si si, y'a une pile dans les PDQ, sous l'endroit ou c' qu'on pose la main gauche, au-dessus de la baie gauche (chez moi, pour la batterie) (pardon pour l'absence de vocabulaire).

Lien direct vers la doc pdf (Attention, 7 Mo) du M4753, c'est là-dedans que je l'ai appris, sinon je ne l'aurais jamais vue


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> ('tin, je fais remonter du vieux, là&#8230; vive les recherches !)
> 
> S'cuze-moi, patron  mais si si, y'a une pile dans les PDQ, sous l'endroit ou c' qu'on pose la main gauche, au-dessus de la baie gauche (chez moi, pour la batterie) (pardon pour l'absence de vocabulaire).
> 
> Lien direct vers la doc pdf (Attention, 7 Mo) du M4753, c'est là-dedans que je l'ai appris, sinon je ne l'aurais jamais vue&#8230;



Oui, je sais &#8230; Maintenant, je peux même t'en envoyer si tu veux (des vides, hein ), mais en 2005, j'en avais pas encore, de WallStreet, depuis, celui que j'ai a été démonté si souvent que de mémoire, je peux même de redessiner tout l'éclaté.

Pis en 2005, j'étais pas encore modo, donc, j'avais pas encore "toujours raison", non mais ! 



Sinon pour la doc, te fatigue pas, j'ai celle de tous les Mac jusqu'à 2006 ! (si tu la veux, c'est 1,4 *G*o :rateau 


Tiens, pour rire : une vue éclatée du Mac plus !


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, je sais  Maintenant, je peux même t'en envoyer si tu veux (des vides, hein )


Une batterie même faible, je veux bien pour la coque de PowerBook, ça ira 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis en 2005, j'étais pas encore modo, donc, j'avais pas encore "toujours raison", non mais !


Me voilà bien déçu, ô maître. Tu ne fus pas infaillible naguère ?:rateau:


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, pour rire : une vue éclatée du Mac plus !


Oh, il a même pas de disque dur !   :love:

C'est pas beau de se moquer, combien parmi vous (non, moi, j'ai commencé au SE/30, avec disque dur de 40 Mo, mossieur !). 

Enfin, non, j'ai commencé au Commodore 64 une disquette souple de 320 ko me semblait infinie 








Ooooohhhh; comme c'est joli :rateau::rateau::rateau:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> Une batterie même faible, je veux bien pour la coque de PowerBook, ça ira [/CENTER]



Nan, je parlais de ça (mais en fait, elle est partie au recyclage avec mes vieilles piles, c'était mort) :


----------

